# I got my Skeeter ticket today!



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Started out with Jigginfool on the south side at dark. Not much going on. One cigar for 8hrs fishin! Met Linda at 6am for some bait and off to the bouye line I go. Caught 25 and lost 6 or so. All in 9fow of the bottom. Blades caught small fish and foul hooked alot more. The circle hooks and a minnow took the bigger 20-22 in fish. Dead sticked it!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

​


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

got some nice slabs there jig. ill be going back up there sometime next week.:S


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

way to go jig. I'm so jealous right now, I can't stand it!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

What kind of circle hooks do you use?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

that is one of the nicest ice limit of eyes i've seen from skeeter. congrats man


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! I may venture out next week... if I can get some help with my stuff and drilling holes.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Only one word from me for that SWEET!

nice job


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I sure did my share of walkin. Put 4 mi on my shantie in 24hrs. Well worth it! There was 75 cars in the lot when I left. Looked like a zoo! 
Carl, if ever you need some help out there just say the word. Id be more than happy to help! Peple of the perch they are pretty small hooks because of the bait. Prob only half in long. I also used an lime green bead to give it a little bang. After going through 4 doz minnows I never caught a perch!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice looking fish there JIG. You deserved something with all the time and effort you put into it!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice seeing all that hard work paying off for ya! way to go! nice meeting you as well... good luck if you get back out.... might be out in the morning or I might be up on presque isle.... let you know! you going back out tomorrow?? once again nice meeting you!
Mike


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Great Catch!! Nice Pics! Linda


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What time is dinner Bobby?


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Im giong to ask a stupid question. I assume that dead sticking is just letting the back rest on the bottom? drag open? or suspended.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

There used to be a ice rod made that was named this. Had a flimsy tip. I just take a bucket with holders so I dont loose a rod. Just enough weight to get it down. Stick the rod in a holder with the bale shut and pull it just off the bottom. Dont walk off too far! Couldnt buy a fish on a tip-up with the same set-up. Baits too small and they just dont move enough. Had 4 out with one small fish. 24 fish off 2 poles.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up JIG. I am gonna try berlin in the morning, cause it is close. I am new to the ice fishing with the exception of some gill fishing on farm ponds. It seems like most years we do not get enough ice for long enough to warrant all the gadgets that are out their, but I must admit it looks fun and your iced walleye photo makes me wish I was out more. congrats.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If it gets more people involved like youself then all the posting and pics Ive posted here in the last 4 yrs worth it! I also am going to tell ya were to ice fish Berlin if it isnt sticking out of the water. Try parking on the 224 causeway(west side) and walk out south. The point west of you was a drive way to a house that sat off the end of the point closer to the channel back in the 1800's. Alot was done since,roads and houses added. A few years back you could see it out of the water. BIG pile of rock! Fish on it for gills and off it for eyes. Dead stickin is perfect for this. No snags. By a hot spot map. Itll show ya. Good Luck and be careful!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job Bob!!! If OGF had an IRONMAN award, it WOULD be you!!!! You amaze me how you embrace the elements. Your night time exploits should be chronicled in book form!!! Leave some for me!!! Of course when I catch one or two, the water is soft!
John


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

JIG, excellent job, great pic!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

well done JIG,well done .


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I was out there today at the crack of dawn. The eyes were on fire for about 2 hours. We drilled a few holes and it didnt take long too get a ticket. Slowed after 9 am and fish just werent moving around much. For a few guys we caught 30 walleye,6 perch and a nice cat. Prob lost almost that many. Most of the Cicada. John took the biggest fish at 23in. Only brought 1 ticket home. Never heard a lake make ice like that. The ice cracked under your feet. Might be why the fishing slowed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

we had an excellent day on ladue. lots of gills and crappies...


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

nice limit there. headed out there tomorrow. was out saturday from 645 til bout 1030 and got about 15 walleye and lost a few more to. along with a nice 13in crappie. had my limit in about 2 hrs and messed around the rest of the time. caught a few eyes even on a crappie rig on the bottom. all in about 7 to 8 feet of water. have pics on my phone but dont know how to get them on. all were caught on the north end just south of the buoys. if anyone wants to meet up tomorrow, ill be at lindas around 630. coming from brunswick so it takes me a bit to get there. ill be in a blue durango and blue 2person shappell out on the ice. see u there.


----------

